# Matthew Kelly jokes...



## Kell

...come on then.

Where are they?


----------



## Kell

I'll start then.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/kelly.jpg


----------



## DXN




----------



## jampott

New game show, hosted by Matthew Kelly, with panelists including (allegedly) Townsend, Glitter, Michael Jackson.....

Similar to blind date, except in reverse. Matthew will bring out a troup of little boys, and you have to guess which of the panelists has been abusing them....

working title is "Stars up their Arse".....


----------



## garyc

Tim. Class ;D


----------



## r1

Alternatively - a gameshow based on the Japanese 'Endurance' where the previously mentioned pests are sat in a row and a group of children are paraded around in front of them and the last one to break rank and attempt to fiddle is the winner. A bit crap as it would be only one challenge but a good game for Banzai.


----------



## Kell

Funnily enough Banzai have filmed, but are not allowed to show, a mini game show called Kiddie Fiddlers.

It features five children with violins and you have to guess which one is the real violinist.

(True)


----------



## Kell

this just in:

Apparently Matthew Kelly is himself now going to appear on Stars in their eyes.

He's going to be doing Two little boys.


----------



## Guest

Dear Mr Gibb and your Brother...

Sorry to hear of your sad loss recently . I know that you will want to attend the funeral. Myself and Pete will watch the kids for you.

Signed

Matthew.. [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Guest

> Dear Mr Gibb and your Brother...
> 
> Sorry to hear of your sad loss recently . I know that you will want to attend the funeral. Myself and Pete will watch the kids for you.
> 
> Signed
> 
> Matthew.. [smiley=smoking.gif]


Sorry Gazz - you've got the wrong room. This one iss for jokes ;D


----------



## Guy

> on Jan 16th, 2003, 10:00pm, Gazz90 wroteear Mr Gibb and your Brother...
> 
> Sorry to hear of your sad loss recently . I know that you will want to attend the funeral. Myself and Pete will watch the kids for you.
> 
> Signed
> 
> Matthew..
> 
> Sorry Gazz - you've got the wrong room. This one iss for jokes


Sick - but funny....


----------



## Guest

[smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]

New Bee Gees track just released: "How deep is your Bruv

-------------------------------------------

What was Matthew Kelly doing in C&A? 
He heard boys pants were half off!

How do you save Matthew Kelly from drowning? 
Throw him a boy.

What is the difference between Matthew Kelly and whiskey? 
Nothing, they both come in small tots.

What is the difference between Matthew Kelly and a greyhound? 
Greyhounds wait for the hares.

What's the difference between Matthew Kelly and acne? 
Acne waits till you're 13 before it comes on your face.

I hear Matthew Kelly is going to be the next Dr Who... 
... apparently he will have two assistants, K9 and Stacey, eleven.

Why wouldn't they let Matthew Kelly manage the England squad? 
Because he wanted to put Seaman in the under 16's.

Did you hear about Matthew Kelly's holiday? 
He went to Tampa with the children.


----------



## DXN

Its not a beard its Mr Tickler.


----------



## DXN

> [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> New Bee Gees track just released: "How deep is your Bruv
> 
> .


He not a womans man any more just a "wurms" man


----------

